# Ipad must have apps



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

getting my ipad 2 this week and wondering what apps i must buy for it

any thing from apps you use at work to ones you use at home 

what do you recomend downloading ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Eurosport, BBC news to start you off


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Download freeappaday and freeappmagic and you can get some good apps for free. Plenty of crap ones too, but you only need to download what you fancy.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I like flipboard, integrates various news streams as well as faceache and titter in a nice format.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ebay & amazon another two for you


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Iplayer, 4oD, ITV player, auto trader, all very good


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Real Racing 2


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Appsgonefree


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Tv catchup - stream live freeview tv

You just need to register for free to use it. You can also use it via browser by going to tvcatchup.com. Works on computers too

EDIT: Saying that though I wouldn't be buying an iPad2 now when the iPad 3 is probably only about 6-8weeks away


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the posts



Dizzle77 said:


> Tv catchup - stream live freeview tv
> 
> You just need to register for free to use it. You can also use it via browser by going to tvcatchup.com. Works on computers too
> 
> EDIT: Saying that though I wouldn't be buying an iPad2 now when the iPad 3 is probably only about 6-8weeks away


i did think this tbh but its only a rumour apple are having a show in a month or so but they have not said there launching anything yet about a ipad 3

not worried anyway when you buy apple soon as you buy it its out of date :lol:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

You say your getting it in two weeks....

I know I know you can keep waiting for the next model but the iPad 3 is due out in March so it really could be worth waiting.

My wife wants one and unless we get a deal on the 2 we might as well wait as the 3 will end up being the same price. Your so close...its worth waiting?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here are a few of the ones I like:

UK Map - the whole of the UK mapped in 1:25,000 and 1:10,000 - just download the tiles you want.
TV Guide - Programmable TV guide, you can set your Sky box by remote from this.
Sky + - As above
Photobucket & Flickr - upload direct from your iPad
PS Express/Snapseed/PhotoGene - good photo processing/manipulation apps.
Fuel Calc - as it says basically.
Park 'n find - find where you parked the car.
Deliveries - Track your packages, consolidates most courier tracking sites and also Amazon etc. - Brilliant!
All of the above are the actual App. names by which you'll find them on the App. Store.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

A210 AMG said:


> You say your getting it in two weeks....
> 
> I know I know you can keep waiting for the next model but the iPad 3 is due out in March so it really could be worth waiting.
> 
> My wife wants one and unless we get a deal on the 2 we might as well wait as the 3 will end up being the same price. Your so close...its worth waiting?


Actually getting it on Monday ....

and apple are having a show march not actually saying what there launching or if there launching anything there has been rumoured it's a iPad 3 or iPhone 5 as the 4s was aslight failure

But tbh im not worried as I won't be upgrading to every model they launch


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

camslutsHD

:thumb:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Here are a few of the ones I like:
> 
> UK Map - the whole of the UK mapped in 1:25,000 and 1:10,000 - just download the tiles you want.
> TV Guide - Programmable TV guide, you can set your Sky box by remote from this.
> ...


Seems a few good aps in there will defo take note

Wondering if anyone uses it for a satnav and what app they use the iPad I'm getting will only have gps Not 3G so will have to work using gps

Anyone ??


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> camslutsHD
> 
> :thumb:


:argie: :argie: :argie:

:lol:


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Waze - free sat nav, had it working alongside a built in Tom Tom and It was as good!

Sky go - if you are a sky subscriber, you can watch sky & anytime films on your iPad.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Dropbox is useful, photosynth is an iPhone app which allows you to take spherical panoramic photos and is great.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

GLN said:


> Thanks everyone for the posts
> 
> i did think this tbh but its only a rumour apple are having a show in a month or so but they have not said there launching anything yet about a ipad 3
> 
> not worried anyway when you buy apple soon as you buy it its out of date :lol:


I dunno mate. They may be rumours of an event next month, but info is pointing to next month. People have posted dates and locations of venues booked by Apple.

Also the last two ipads have been released around March.
Apple have also been sitting on ios5.1 for a while now

Even if you dont want ipad3, I think its still worth waiting for new release as they will probably discount the ipad2 quite substantially. Think when ipad2 was released they reduced ipad by about £100!

Anyway it's your dosh, so feel free to spend however


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Russ and his BM said:


> photosynth is an iPhone app which allows you to take spherical panoramic photos and is great.


Just downloaded this :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Id wait a few weeks for the ipad3, TBH


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Bbc iplayer, tapatalk for forums like this , Facebook, cineXplayer for putting AVI movies on. 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't understand why you guys use Tapatalk for forums, I use five or six forums daily and access them all direct via Safari, no need for Tapatalk on my iPad 2. I seldom access forums from my iPhone 4, but even when I do it's via Safari.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

For a start it annoyed me that tapatalk popped up all the time when using safari. But it just seems easier when on the phone. On the iPad it's probably better to view in safari...


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's interesting. It doesn't pop up that often for me, but I can see that an alternate method of viewing might be handy on a phone.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

installous


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

DW58 said:


> That's interesting. It doesn't pop up that often for me, but I can see that an alternate method of viewing might be handy on a phone.


Yeah the iPad safari is fine, but this app is easier on the iPhone.... I'm just getting used to the menu's tho.

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Digi browser or Mercury are much better than safari


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

As we are on the subject of ipad apps, I have just bought a second hand original iPad for my daughters birthday, so want to load a few bits and bobs on it, was looking for a few games but also some interactive learning stuff, maybe some puzzles, spelling games etc that sort of thing, anyone got anything they recommend that there kids use at all??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> How old is she?


Sorry 7, we were originally going to get her a touch, but the screen is just too small for her, hence a cheap second hand ipad.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to disagree I think the tapatalk app Is brilliant  one of my most used apps


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Tiger Woods 12 - great for long journeys and boredom! :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

TrialX2 HD - brilliant motorbike trials game like the one off of the Xbox :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Pulse newsfeed app is really great on the ipad.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Flipboard is decent too!


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

If you need it for any work stuff, get Pages. It's about £7 but worth every penny. Really nice layouts and so easy to use!


----------

